# Kindle 3 keyboard charging problems



## wanderer884 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi there,

I hope someone can help me out here.
Ik have a Kindle 3 keyboard wifi and the battery just empties after fully charging within a few days and sometimes overnight. I have tried everything I could find online to try to fix it without any luck so far. Things I have tried: resetting, back to factory defaults, wifi is always off, checking the indexing (even if there's no books on there it empties), taking the battery out a few minutes and back in again and I even switched the battery with another Kindle keyboard. That showed me that the battery was fine, because the battery of the faulty Kindle was working normally in the healthy Kindle and the battery of the healthy Kindle was also showing up as empty in a few days. So that means the battery is fine, either there is a communication problem between the battery and the Kindle or there is something wrong inside the Kindle which drains the battery so quickly. I also haven't got the Amazon light cover which seemed to be the problem with some. However, this Kindle is second hand, maybe the previous owner used the Amazon light cover. 

I really hope someone can help me out here!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you use the Amazon cover with the hinge?  Even without a light there were some of them that caused problems. Though it did not usually cause rapid discharge, just spontaneous rebooting.

It sounds like you've tried everything we recommend.  So I guess the only thing left is to contact Kindle CS.  If it's still under warranty, they'll normally replace it quickly for free. Often they'll give a discount on a new device if it's out of warranty. BUT, you've messed with it -- it's not technically a 'user replaceable battery' -- so that may void the warranty. 

Even so, give 'em a call and see what they say.


----------



## wanderer884 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. No I don't use a cover with a hinge. I have also contacted Amazon and the 1 year warranty has expired a couple of months ago, plus they don't send outside US or UK either. They do offer discounted Kindles with advertisement screensavers. To me it sounds like making money of selling faulty products. Amazon was of no help at all, they were quite rude actually. They also offered a free replacement one minute just out of courtisy and then changing their minds the next.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm afraid I'm completely out of ideas as well, you've tried everything I could think of.



wanderer884 said:


> They do offer discounted Kindles with advertisement screensavers. To me it sounds like making money of selling faulty products.


I'm not sure that's fair, and if you said that to them I'm not surprised they were rude.

Kindles are sold with a 1 year guarantee, you've been back to them with one that is over 1 year old and also second hand, they've offered you a discount on a new Kindle and you're not happy?

There are a huge number of Kindles out there without problems, so I certainly don't think they sell faulty products. As for making money, I'm sure you're aware that Amazon make little to no profit on the Kindle, their money comes from selling you books to read on it.


----------



## wanderer884 (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't tell it this direct to them, but yes trust me they were rude in their emails. Many emails have been going back and forward, just because they never even read the emails properly or the chat I had with Amazon. In every email you could tell they didn't read my email properly or the chat I had with them. They did offer a replacement and then changing their mind later on. Then Amazon is telling me they never did offer me one (calling me a liar) but unlucky for them, I saved the chat conversation (still waiting for a reply and apology) I bought the Kindle when it still had the warranty on it for the same price a UK person would have bought it directly from Amazon. The problem was already there within the warranty time. Plus they can check if the problem is careless handling or factory fault. Second hand or not, warranty is warrenty. Many people sell stuff with warranty still on it. I find it hard to believe that they don't make money from Kindles as they charge foreign customer over 200 US dollars for a Kindle Keyboard including sending. A lot of money. They don't offer Kindle repair. If you read reviews and online forums, the problems with Kindles are huge! With many of the people the 1 year warranty had just expired by a month or so. Money gone. Amazon is just saying, well bad luck for you, here you have 10 dollars discount on a advertised Kindle. Amazon knows about the problems with the Kindle and does nothing about it (for ppl with the problem). Not great customer service in my opinion.  

But I didn't start this topic to discuss Amazon, but to find a solution which also might help others. Only posts to solve the Kindle issue are appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, as I said above, it sounds like you've done all the things we would recommend. If you're not willing/able to work with Amazon effectively, then you can look on line for replacement batteries or maybe someone who can provide more information about what to look for inside the thing. There isn't anyone here who's really gone to that kind of trouble to figure out the innards. We _have_ had members who have successfully replaced their own batteries and given new life to devices out of warranty.

You might try the mobile read forums. NewPower99 is where people have gotten batteries.


----------

